# Is the outcast dead out?



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw a thread on here about "spoilers" with "the outcast dead". From my understanding it is not going to be out until oct 25th.

I didn't read the thread because I don't want the book ruined for me.... but has it been released? If the thread is pure speculation than that's cool, I like to debate the whole HH genre.

But if it has been released, why does amazon say you can't get it for another couple of weeks?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Pre-orders. Buy a book the moment its on pre-order and sometimes it gets to your door weeks before release. That and though i may be wrong, it might have been available at Games Day


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

What AoB said and it was indeed available at GD.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine was delivered today. Sadly I wasn't in to receive it, meaning a trip to the post office tomorrow. Ho hum.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Got mine from Gamesday UK.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just got my email to say its been despatched, bit later than normal, but hey, early is early!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Got my copy this morning via pre-order. Can't really be bothered to read it at the moment though


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

There was a small BL stall in Bugman's Bar today when I passed through on my lunch break, so I picked up a copy; I'm currently halfway through 'Schindler's Ark' but I may well sit down with a glass of wine and my shiny new coy of 'TOD' in a bit...


----------

